# Quick smoke



## cszmachinist (May 11, 2017)

Bought the Char Broil deluxe electric smoker this morning. Seasoning now. Any ideas on a quick smoke this afternoon ?


----------



## shyzabrau (May 11, 2017)

Chicken thighs are very forgiving and don't take that long. You might want to finish them in the broiler or on the grill to crisp the skin, though.


----------



## cszmachinist (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for the input


----------



## tallbm (May 11, 2017)

cszmachinist said:


> Bought the Char Broil deluxe electric smoker this morning. Seasoning now. Any ideas on a quick smoke this afternoon ?


Bonless, skinless, chicken thighs!

Quick, cheap, hard to mess up, can simply season and throw on, no skin to get rubbery, and goooooooood!


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 11, 2017)

Smoked wings! Finish them on the grill to crisp them up


----------



## cszmachinist (May 11, 2017)

Question about the thighs. Pan them or put directly on rack ? Water in pan ? Hour or so of smoke ?


----------



## hilltoppernole (May 11, 2017)

Something good other than chicken is country style ribs. Rub down with any bbq rub and let smoke for about 2 hours.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 11, 2017)

cszmachinist said:


> Question about the thighs. Pan them or put directly on rack ? Water in pan ? Hour or so of smoke ?


Directly on the rack. Cook to temperature, but should be around an hour or two, depending on the thickness.


----------



## tallbm (May 11, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Directly on the rack. Cook to temperature, but should be around an hour or two, depending on the thickness.


+1

Internal Temperature (IT) will be 165F for chicken but thighs are forgiving if you go over.  They cook quickly and are juicy so no need for a water pan in my opinion.

Apply smoke the entire time, they will cook so quickly you won't over-smoke them.  I would suggest a stronger smoking wood.  Hickory is strong wood (so is Mesquite).  I personally don't do 100% Hickory on much like others do.  100% Hickory makes everything taste too much like bacon for me.  Now, I have no problem blending hickory with a weaker but tasty wood (apple, cherry, mapple, oak, etc.)

This is your first run so you can learn some things.  I bet you learn you want even more smoke than what you were able to get on them but everyone is different so who knows.

I also would recommend you do a simple seasoning of Salt, Pepper, Onion powder/dehydrated/granulated, and Garlic granulated/powder  (SPOG).  You can never go wrong with the big four SPOG.

I hope this info helps. Let us know how it comes out and post pics!


----------



## cszmachinist (May 11, 2017)

Read alot of splitting hickory with apple. Thanks for the info. Had a smoker a few years back but only did the basics. Ribs , pork butt. A lot of wild game and lots of trout. Smoked trout dip is to die for


----------



## cszmachinist (May 16, 2017)

Chicken thighs were a success ! Little small to use meat probe. I checked after smoker went into cool down mode and the smallest one wasn't quite done so I just turned timer on for 45 min at 250* 













1494970238647872480469.jpg



__ cszmachinist
__ May 16, 2017


----------



## tallbm (May 16, 2017)

cszmachinist said:


> Chicken thighs were a success ! Little small to use meat probe. I checked after smoker went into cool down mode and the smallest one wasn't quite done so I just turned timer on for 45 min at 250*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!

They look good.  If you didn't crips the skin up in the oven or on a grill you can always go the boneless route.  The bonless skinless chicken breast (BSCB) always come out well for me in my electric MES!


----------



## cszmachinist (May 16, 2017)

I did boneless skinless. Put water in the pan. Very juicy. Nice smoker. Only filled chip box 1/4. Smoked for 2 hrs. Very satisfied


----------

